# 2nd Quiz - Crossword



## David H (Dec 14, 2015)

___________________________________________________

*Solutions will appear here as they are guessed.*

*



*


*Good Luck*


----------



## Redkite (Dec 14, 2015)

7. researcher
10. plating


----------



## David H (Dec 14, 2015)

Redkite said:


> 7. researcher
> 10. plating


Well done Redkite


----------



## David H (Dec 15, 2015)

I'll wait and see if more are guessed before putting up clues.


----------



## Robin (Dec 15, 2015)

4. Hatred?


----------



## David H (Dec 15, 2015)

Robin said:


> 4. Hatred?



Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Dec 15, 2015)

Clue Time:

I have included the first and last letter of each word.


----------



## Robin (Dec 15, 2015)

Well is 2 cometology? Seemed too obvious....


----------



## David H (Dec 15, 2015)

Robin said:


> Well is 2 cometology? Seemed too obvious....



It's as easy as that well done Robin


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 15, 2015)

9. Miniature ?
3. Disparaging


----------



## David H (Dec 15, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> 9. Miniature ?
> 3. Disparaging


Well done Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 15, 2015)

5. Observe  (Has there been a letter change here  )


----------



## David H (Dec 15, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> 5. Observe  (Has there been a letter change here  )


Well done Matt (hangs head)


----------



## David H (Dec 16, 2015)

Only 3 left, who will guess these.


----------



## Annette (Dec 16, 2015)

8. Assapan


----------



## Annette (Dec 16, 2015)

Think 6 is Switchel (which sounds absolutely disgusting...)


----------



## David H (Dec 16, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 8. Assapan


Well done Annette


----------



## David H (Dec 16, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Think 6 is Switchel (which sounds absolutely disgusting...)


Switchel is correct well done Annette


----------



## David H (Dec 16, 2015)

Just one to get now.


----------



## Robin (Dec 16, 2015)

I always thought a triangle like that was a Scalene. That ain't gonna fit by any stretch of the imagination!


----------



## David H (Dec 16, 2015)

Robin said:


> I always thought a triangle like that was a Scalene. That ain't gonna fit by any stretch of the imagination!


The angles are Scalene the triangle itself is an oxygon.


----------

